# <>({(°~o~ vs Sandstone-Shadow



## Meowth (Mar 7, 2017)

*<>({(°~o~ vs Sandstone-Shadow*

[SIZE=+2]*<>({(°~o~ vs Sandstone-Shadow*[/SIZE]



> *Format:* 2v2
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 3 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> ...


*<>({(°~o~'s active squad*

 *Aquaman* the female Piplup <Torrent>
 *Nanovolt* the female Joltik <Compound Eyes>
 *fufflet* the male Rufflet <Sheer Force>
 *Phosphatidylethanolamine* the female Mareanie <Merciless>


*Sandstone-Shadow's active squad*

 *Pertina* the female Horsea <Swift Swim> @ Metronome
 *Sana* the female Ivysaur <Overgrow> @ Toxic Plate
 *Nefi* the female Fennekin <Magician> @ Fire Stone
 *Dolon* the male Gastly <Levitate> @ Scope Lens
 *Itero* the male Wooper <Water Absorb> @ Zoom Lens
 *Valiance* the male Pidgey <Keen Eye> @ Bright Powder
 *Ursoula* the female Chinchou <Illuminate> @ Shell Bell
 *Xyan* the male Natu <Synchronize> @ Lucky Egg
 *Churain* the male Zubat <Inner Focus> @ Black Sludge
 *Psyfox* the male Abra <Inner Focus> @ Leftovers

<>({(°~o~ sends out first, Sandstone-Shadow sends out and commands, <>({(°~o~ comands.


----------



## <>({(°~o~ (Mar 7, 2017)

*Re: <>({(°~o~ vs Sandstone-Shadow*

Thanks for picking this up!
I'll go with the spoderman himself, Nanovolt.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Mar 19, 2017)

*Re: <>({(°~o~ vs Sandstone-Shadow*

Thanks for picking this up, Meowth, and good luck, sir man-eating catfish! 

Let's go, *Ursoula!* 

Compound Eyes is going to be a problem, so let's start off with a *Flash*. That and your Illuminate should level the playing field a bit. Then let's start off strong with a *Waterfall*, or *Double Team* if you don't think you can hit her for whatever reason. End the round with a *Water Pulse*, spreading it out if she has any of her own clones on the field. If you're not going to be able to hit her with Water Pulse, use *Double Team* if you haven't already, or *Agility* if you have.

*Flash ~ Waterfall/Double Team ~ Water Pulse/Double Team/Agility*

(Sorry for my delay!)


----------



## Negrek (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: <>({(°~o~ vs Sandstone-Shadow*

DQ warning for <>({(°~o~. Forty-eight hours for commands. (Sorry, I totally noticed you asking about this forever ago and then totally forgot. >>;)


----------



## Negrek (Feb 7, 2018)

*Re: <>({(°~o~ vs Sandstone-Shadow*

<>({(°~o~ is disqualified. Nothing happened, so no one wins anything.


----------

